# Newly seeded TTTF starting to pop - too thin?



## LushLife18 (May 10, 2021)

Greetings lawn-kings (and queens). I'm seeking the sage advice of those who've worked with new seedings of TTTF in the past.

Back on 27 Sept, I aerated, dethatched, seeded, applied starter fert and peat moss. I'm using United Superseed's Super Turf II with a great mix of Raptor LS, Firecracker SLS, Valkyrie LS, Titanium II LS, and 7.4% Volt ***. 


I snapped a few pics of the baby grass as it's starting to come up. It looks a little thin to me, but I'm not sure, and wanted some more experienced opinions.  

I know being only 11 days since planting it's unlikely that the Volt KBG seeds have germinated yet, so we can assume that the KBG will be coming up later. But at only 7.4% of the mix, is that enough to "fill in" what I think is a thin yield? I do have more seed available to add, if that is recommended. Thanks in advance for any opinions and recommendations!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

yeah just relax, let it fill in, and tiller out and grow some other leaves, you need a good 30 days to see what's really happening there, i think you'll be fine


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Completely agree with BBLOCK. You're good! Looks good actually. It'll really fill in with time with good general maitinence especially if you seeded at 10lbs/1000 according to United Seeds recommendation (or even higher). Good luck moving forward!


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

I planted the exact same seed 13 days ago. Mine looks the same. I think some of the cultivars germinate a little slower. I have grass from 1" to 3" in height. I don't think I have germination on the bluegrass yet, so that will also fill in some spots.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Very early in the game stay patient. You have good germination just keep it moist for now


----------



## LushLife18 (May 10, 2021)

Thanks for the advice, all! I will stay patient and focused on smart maintenance. Hopefully post some pics down the road of a thicker, lush lawn.

Thanks again.


----------



## LushLife18 (May 10, 2021)

It's been filling in a little thicker, as ya'll predicted. Thanks for the pointer to NOT go overboard with the seed 

Over the last couple weeks or so though, I've noticed the color of some of the new grass start to lighten, almost to a pale green. Not sure if those are the effects of the colder temps (most nights below freezing) or something else I could mitigate. Here are a few pics. Any thoughts?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

By March or April, you'll be ready to start fertilizing, and the lighter green will resolve quickly.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Lawn is looking good. Definitely weather/season related. Come spring, things should green up nicely.


----------

